# Salomon Pledge and F22



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone who has ridden both (or one or the other) have some input here on the major differences between the two? I'm considering the Malamute as well but I'm thinking it might be a bit too stiff.

I'm looking for an all-mountain boot, leaning a lot towards freeriding and less toward the park. Most of my riding involves going really fast and turning really hard. I do occassionally hit some small jumps etc.

I've tried all three on and like the fit, I just can't decide which to get.

Thanks!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

F22 for sure.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

F22 also...especially if ur not gna do park too if u think there might be park riding go with the F20


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

Is the Pledge a two piece boot? If so, I think you'd prefer the F22 being it's a one piece boot and more responsive? (So I've been told)


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool thanks for the input guys. The F22 is also cheaper which helps with the decision. I think that'll be the boot for me.

Thanks again!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, the pledge has a full custom fit liner which I find very comfortable and effective at keeping my heel down. The liner, however, makes the pledge a little bulkier than the f22. The pledge also has a little more flex than the f22 but is still very stiff and responsive.


----------

